# Replacing existing tile reusing backer board?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The backer will need to be replace,sorry---have you lifted up a heating vent to see what the backer is made of? 

Backer is only about $10 for a 1/4" 3x5 foot sheet add thinset and nails and you only have about $15 or $1 a square foot.

For a handsome transition make a wood reducer that is flush to the tile face-----this might be a challenge if you do not have a route and table saw.---If you have a wood working friend,perhaps they could make this for you.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Karen,

Although it's possible and I've done it many times, chances of saving the base are not good. But first we need to determine if the substrate is concrete backer board or if it's mud. 

Most backer boards come in 1/4" and 1/2". If what you've got is thicker than 1/2", then you've got a mud base. How about some pics at the location Mike suggested? 

Lift a floor vent and look closely. Also tell us more about the house including how many rooms are tiled and the approximate square footage. Tell us how the subfloor system is built starting with the framing. We'll start with that, send pics.

Jaz


----------



## Karen Blowers (Aug 19, 2013)

Jaz man... I'm not sure if I'm replying to you in the appropriate place because this is all new to me. Anyway, I will try to attach a few photos but I did remeasure the backer board and it is 1/2" and I've worked with hardy backer board so I know it's that type of product. The floors are well constructed so we know we are ok there I just wanted to know if I could remove the tile and as much of the thin set as I can then reapply new thin set, te and grout. I am doing 2 small areas (6x6) (3x10)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are doing fine----good picture.

That looks like mud set 1/2 inch Durrock----a proper setting job from the photo---Before I comment, I would like to see if Jaz looks in--I have never removed tile from the Durrock and reused it---always removed all the old and started fresh---

Let's see if Jaz thinks you can peal the tile and reuse that base----He has a wide variety of experiences and might know---Mike----


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

It's 1/2" concrete backer for sure. There's no way to know how the tiles are gonna come up until you try. if the job was done real well, your chances are not good. 

Not sure what happened with those tiles we see. There must be at least 1/8" difference in height and then there's the grout width..........

Let's hope for the best.

Jaz


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I did not look at how bad the tile setting was----


If you do end up having to remove the backer---it's a messy job,but not all that difficult----


----------

